# New game- Person above



## funny

You have to say something about the person above
be nice to me


----------



## funny

I will start i live in shropshire with my partner and my two years old


----------



## cara

the person above hurt her feet a few days ago.. ;o)


----------



## texasgirl

Cara is probably eating muffins with her coffee


----------



## cara

no, she's not.. she is too lazy to do anything...  

texasgirl gets a new fence made by her loved ones...


----------



## middie

she probably could if she wanted to i'm sure


----------



## pdswife

Middie, loves to entertain her nieces!


----------



## SierraCook

pdswife loves to make dinner for her Paul


----------



## crewsk

SC has the type of job I would love to be able to do.


----------



## pdswife

Crewsk is a great mom!


----------



## jkath

pdswife adores her Paulie, and is always kind and sweet!


----------



## mish

Funny is a funny name. Indicates you are a happy person and enjoys having fun - optimistic.


----------



## crewsk

Mish has a great sense of humor & can always make me laugh.


----------



## mish

Thanks, crewsk. Thank goodness for my sense of humor.

Crewsk, a true love of family and a warm sensitive person. I think of you as DC's Paula Deen (sp?). 

Now put that pistol down and stop shooting at those rats at the dumpster with the police  

P.S. You can ignore this one and pick the next DC member of choice. Just wanted to give a thank you to Crewsk.


----------



## Alix

No way! I am picking you mish. You always have wonderful recipes to post and you are willing to talk about how to change or improve them. I appreciate that a lot. (And I agree with crewsk about you making me giggle too, THANKS!)


----------



## kadesma

Alix,

is always there to help and give you a job well done..She makes you feel special

kadesma


----------



## corazon

kadesma always has the best dinner cooking!  I'd love to eat at kadesmas every night, not only for the food but also for the good company

(I am filing adoptions papers as we speak)


----------



## pdswife

Cora has the cutest little boy!


----------



## wasabi

pdswife is a good game player on this forum.


----------



## jkath

Wasabi is an absolutely wonderful friend, and one of the greatest members of DC, IMO.

I'm hoping it works this time...last time I was overlooked


----------



## pdswife

(pds spends too much time on this formum!!!!!!)


Wasabi makes me laugh, she's always kind and friendly!


----------



## Piccolina

pdswife and jkath are both fantastic culinary wealths of information and a joy to know!


----------



## pdswife

icadvisor just made me smile!


----------



## urmaniac13

Trish a.k.a Pdswife is hugely relieved now that the jury week is over and done with!!


----------



## pdswife

urmaniac has never been more right  in her intire life time!!!  She's so smart!


----------



## mrsmac

Pds wife has a great sense of humour and is fun to play games with.


----------



## GB

mrsmac is a true pleasure to have on this site. She is so much fun and always have something nice to say. She also lives in a part of the world I am dying to see


----------



## Piccolina

*Gb* is a *fantastically nice person*, I always find your comments very helpful - *plus* - you live in a state that I have always wanted to see (sorry, can't help but be drawn to the allure of Salem!)


----------



## pdswife

Icadvisor always brings a smile to my face.

THANKS!!!!!


----------



## kadesma

pds,

what can I say, fun, funny, smart, kind...The BEST 

kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

kadesma is helpful and always so sweet to us!!


----------



## jkath

Texasgirl is a real benefit to this forum! Perpetually kind, never rude and always willing to help out a friend!


----------



## GB

Jkath is one of the sweetest people around. She never fails to bring a smile to my face. She just bought her dream house and will be planting an avocado tree real soon I bet


----------



## pdswife

GB always is ready to help and he takes some really beautiful photographs!


----------



## Barbara L

pdswife is one of the nicest people I know!

 Barbara


----------



## jkath

Barbara is selfless, giving, trustworthy, loving, caring and respectful. I am so honored to know her!


----------



## mamabear

jkath was one of the first to welcome me in my intro thread! (still getting to know everyone!)


----------



## Barbara L

mamabear has a cute name and avatar, and I can't wait to get to know her!

 Barbara


----------



## mamabear

Barbara is from SC, where my baby sister used to live! I am looking forward to getting to know all of y'all too!


----------



## tweedee

I've always thought of wasabi as a wonderful person and she has a funny personality and sense of humor


----------



## funny

has got a happy face coming out of a cup for their avatar


----------



## mamabear

funny doesn't have an avatar!


----------



## GB

mamabear fits right in here


----------



## mamabear

GB helped me fix my username!!!  (did I say thanks??? )


----------



## Piccolina

Mamabear has an adorable avatar image - I can't help but smile every time I see it


----------



## mamabear

has a lollypop avatar that looks yummy!!!


----------



## urmaniac13

mamabear has discovered all the fun of DC very quickly and having a ball!!


----------



## GB

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> mamabear has discovered all the fun of DC very quickly and having a ball!!



urmaniac13 was much like mamabear when she started at DC


----------



## mamabear

GB is a very helpful person here at DC


----------



## pdswife

Mamabear is going to fit in here very well.  I like her already!


----------



## luvs

pds is a kind person.


----------



## pdswife

luvs is one of the members of DC that I'd really love to meet.  She
is always so kind.


----------



## mish

Great thread. 

Everyone on this site is unique and special!

The administrators, that make it all possible for us to come here and share with one another, and devote their time and effort to making this the great site that it is - and keeping us informed and organized.

The members - Offer support, share recipes and personal stories, and make us laugh about every day life - even on the days we may not feel like smiling. 

Over all, this site and its members are the most articulate, knowledgeable, unselfish people that are supportive and always have a kind word to share.

I'd like to thank the Academy, my producer, director, and my mother that gave birth to me. And, I'm sorry if I ran over time.


----------



## PA Baker

Mish can always make me laugh (plus she has some great recipes)!


----------



## mish

You're a gem, PA.  Your enthusiasm (and those heavenly baked recipes) is contagious.  Thank you.


----------



## GB

PAB is going to have a wonderful little bundle of joy real soon. She is also a very sweet person, someone I treasure knowing.


----------



## PA Baker

Oh, you're both so sweet!  

GB is a doting daddy who's given me some great baby advice so far!


----------



## mish

Whatsa matter, GB, dontcha like me  You're A-1 in my book, so there.


----------



## GB

LOL looks like we posted at the same time Mish  

OK here we go...Mish is someone who constantly makes me laugh. She has a great sense of humor and is not afraid to use it


----------



## mish

GB said:
			
		

> LOL looks like we posted at the same time Mish
> 
> OK here we go...Mish is someone who constantly makes me laugh. She has a great sense of humor and is not afraid to use it


 
I'm glad I didn't have to drag it out of you, GB.


----------



## GB

LOL like I said, you always make me laugh, and that last post just made me laugh again


----------



## jkath

GB is an AMAZING photographer, a gentle soul, a loving husband, a proud papa, an insightful friend, and someone who I wish was my next door neighbor.
(PS - and he looks kinda like Bono...so there's that!)


----------



## Barbara L

jkath is a loving mom and wife who gives selflessly to help them and others out.  And she's cute as a bug!!!

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

Barb, is a wife who proudy let's you know how much she loves her DH  and is one who is a treasure to know..



kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

Everyone on this forum is special, kind, sweet, helpful great parents, grandparents and friends!!
And are addicted to DC!! )....just like me


----------



## kadesma

Texas, 

she is kind, fun, giving, great to chat with..She makes a wonderful friend.
kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

Kadesma is a special lady with a very kind heart!!!


----------



## pdswife

Texasgirl loves her sons and her puppies


----------



## texasgirl

Pds held and hugged her niece too much this week )


----------



## pdswife

Did you mean to say.. Not enough??

Texasgirl always makes me feel better!


----------



## middie

pds... a very happily married woman


----------



## wasabi

middie, a person you can always count on, for help, for prayers, for hugs and her sweet smile.


----------



## kadesma

And then there is Wasabi   gentle, kind, friendly, positive, knows how to make each of us feel special..

kadesma


----------



## middie

kadesma someone i'm glad i'm getting to know


----------



## kadesma

Middie,

someone I'm happy I'm getting to know as well... 

kadesma


----------



## luvs

kadesma makes me smile and i look forward to her posts.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Luvs is our gentle spirit who goes AWOL at times and worries me!


----------



## wasabi

Sizz is as sweet as that little angel avatar


----------



## jkath

Wasabi rocks.


----------



## PA Baker

jkath, a kind and spirited soul!


----------



## urmaniac13

Stacey really lives up to her nick... she is a fountain of knowledge when it comes to baking!!


----------



## Maidrite

Licia, what can I say if I could pick another Daughter, She would be the one. I received a piece of Rome from her !
I would like to share it with you all !


----------



## wasabi

Maidrite........Where do I begin? You make our world colorful and happy. We would be lost without your smiles on this forum.


----------



## middie

wasabi... someone who's lucky she gets to live in hawaii !!


----------



## PA Baker

Middie is an absolute sweetie and a good friend!


----------



## middie

pa... a beautiful mommy to be !


----------



## Maidrite

Middie who has a Beautiful first name !!!!!!!!


----------



## kadesma

Maidrite,

always a kind word, keeps this forum laughing and happy, always a smile for everyone. In all, a really great person to know.

kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

Kadesma, Gives me a feeling of Coming Home after being gone for a long time. Just a Wonderful person !


----------



## middie

maidrite... someone who can always make me laugh
(thank you for the compliment on my name)


----------



## Maidrite

Middie: A Lady That is always Looking to Please, and Share a Great Friendship with !


----------



## pdswife

Maidrite is a funny funny man!


----------



## middie

maidirte (and barbara) someone i wish i had for neighbors


----------



## KAYLINDA

Middie...someone who does the dishes for me at the bed and breakfast!


----------



## SierraCook

kaylinda, who likes to play games and really works hard all day long.


----------



## middie

sierra... someone with a very cool job


----------



## Maidrite

Middie is a Very Loyal Friend who would bend over backwards for you !


----------



## luvs

maidrite, always cheerful and makings us laugh


----------



## middie

luvs such a petite girl who has one of the cutest avatars i have ever seen


----------



## kadesma

Middie, 

always sweet and kind..
kadesma


----------



## mish

kadesma is the tops.  Kind, warm and friendly and a wealth of knowledge when it comes to cooking too.


----------



## Maidrite

Mish To You for All Your Great Recipes, Thank You My Friend!


----------



## KAYLINDA

Maidrite is full of love...and many colors!


----------



## Cyberchef

Kaylinda seems to be an interested, fun-loving, creative, welcoming and wearmhearted person!


----------



## PA Baker

cyberchef has only been a member of DC for a couple months but already is an invaluable addition to the site!


----------



## middie

pa a person i really like to talk to


----------



## The Z

I feel sorry for middie (Ohio) 


LOL  


no... honestly - - middie is a thoughtful person with a good sense of humor.

.


----------



## pdswife

The Z is very friendly and seems very smart!


----------



## funny

pdwife is always up for a good laugh


----------



## KAYLINDA

Funny likes to start games!


----------



## pdswife

Funny started this game and is responsible for making all our egos fly sky high!


Thanks Funny!
This is great!


----------



## funny

pdwife likes my game


----------



## wasabi

We're so happy funny has joined us here on DC.


----------



## luvs

wasabi's awesome and brings a lot to the forum.


----------



## pdswife

Luvs always has a kind word for everyone!


----------



## middie

pds. a person with a really big genuine heart


----------



## texasgirl

Middie is a sweet person that is always one of the first to make everyone here feel welcome!


----------



## middie

texas someone i'm glad i'm getting to know


----------



## texasgirl

Middie is someone that, it seems, I have a lot in common with. I think that's a good thing for you.


----------



## luvs

tex has a big heart


----------



## Maidrite

Luvs, who is sweet and going to School !


----------



## tweedee

I think pdswife knows what she's talking about when she mentions egos


----------



## Maidrite

To Tweedee Who Loves Her Kids very Much !


----------



## mrsmac

Maidrite is a loving person who spreads joy and laughter.


----------



## luvs

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Luvs, who is sweet and going to School !


 
not yet, maidrite, but soon. 

mrsmac is a caring person.


----------



## texasgirl

Luv's is a sweety and is getting stronger everyday!


----------



## pdswife

Texasgirl.. a good mom to her boys and her pups!


----------



## kadesma

Pds,

 always positive, kind and fun...
kadesma


----------



## KAYLINDA

Lots of little ones to keep her smiling!


----------



## Piccolina

I like that Kaylinda is from a place with the word "cherry" in its name - always makes me think of the wonders of a good cherry pie


----------



## mish

IC always makes me laugh.

(Is it my imagination, or does your avatar keeps changing?  I must be spooked.  It's really cute, IC  )


----------



## Piccolina

mish said:
			
		

> IC always makes me laugh.
> 
> (Is it my imagination, or does your avatar keeps changing?  I must be spooked.  It's really cute, IC  )


LOL, no you aren't losing it, I was playing around with Halloween ones, for now I'm leaving it at this (goodness knows I should have been in bed hours ago, awwww the allure of DC!) Thanks Mish, you're so sweet & funny too!


----------



## kadesma

IC,

 lots of fun, good recipes, and cooking know how she shares with all.
kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

Kadesma,

Cade, Ethan and Carson think she is HEAVEN!!!

 Barbara


----------



## middie

barbara... someone maidrite absolutly adores


----------



## kadesma

Middie,

someone we all thing is very special 

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Kadesma.. best grandma on earth!


----------



## PA Baker

PDS is a very sweet person who loves her hubby (and Starbuck's!) tons!!!


----------



## kadesma

Pa, who is a super baker, cook and will soon be one SUPER MOMMY 


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Kadesma always has something nice to
say.  She makes me smile.


----------



## kadesma

pds..

knows just the right thing to say  at all times makes one feel special


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

ahhhh Kadesma just made my heart smile.


----------



## Piccolina

Pdswife is in Washington state which is right below my home province of BC! That's so cool!


----------



## pdswife

Icadvisor is in the beautiful country of Ireland!  What a nice place to be from.
(how did you get to Ireland from Canada??)


----------



## Piccolina

pdswife said:
			
		

> Icadvisor is in the beautiful country of Ireland!  What a nice place to be from.
> (how did you get to Ireland from Canada??)


I married an Italian who was already living here in Ireland, and before I knew it I was hitched and hopping the pond (lol, that is the most nutshelled version of a story I have ever told! ) 








 *Pdswife is such a cheery soul, I really enjoy that about her!*​


----------



## pdswife

Icadvisor tells great stories using few words.  lol!


----------



## Piccolina

pdswife said:
			
		

> Icadvisor tells great stories using few words. lol!


Thanks Pdswife! You just made my afternoon


----------



## PA Baker

IC has shared some wonderful recipes with us, plus she's super-sweet!


----------



## pdswife

pabaker is about to become the worlds bestest mommy!!


----------



## cara

pdswife knows so much about the others... I don`t....


----------



## kadesma

Cara is catching on to the games fast!!!  

kadesma


----------



## cara

its much easier than translating recipes 

kadesma prefers to take a bath rather than a shower...


----------



## Maidrite

Cara She Just Loves her "Exercise Ball"  Chair and Loves To Cook with her Husband  !  I LOVE YOU CARA !


----------



## pdswife

Maidrite
is one nice guy!


----------



## kadesma

pds, is always there in the nic of time she rocks 


kadesma


----------



## funny

Kadesma lives in california


----------



## GB

Funny's name makes me smile every time I see it


----------



## middie

gb a father to a beautiful baby girl


----------



## funny

Middie has got 8,303 posts


----------



## Maidrite

Middie who always thinks of others before herself !


----------



## pdswife

Funny is going to catch up on the posts very quickly!!


----------



## Maidrite

Funny who we are getting to know we need so much !


----------



## Maidrite

PDS WIFE what ever would we do without you, I don't even want to find out !


----------



## pdswife

Thanks Maidrite.  We'd all be LOST with out you too.

( don't forget to watch tonight.)


----------



## tweedee

I don't know much about pdswife but she seems to be a person of great personality.


----------



## funny

tweedee Has a nice avatar


----------



## PA Baker

Great job coming up with this game, funny!


----------



## funny

iam glad you like it pa baker


----------



## texasgirl

funny has good ideas )


----------



## funny

Thinks i have good ideas i dont


----------



## texasgirl

funny said:
			
		

> Thinks i have good ideas i dont


 
 Okay then, you have good taste in men{other thread}


----------



## funny

know me already


----------



## pdswife

Funny makes me giggle.


----------



## texasgirl

pds is a fun and kind person that likes to laugh.


----------



## cara

texasgirl got eggs from her sister with almost chicks in it


----------



## Maidrite

To Cara who likes NUSSPLI better Than Nutella ! PS I can't find Nusspli anywhere ! So I can't say !Nutella was created in Italy in 1961... 

I must admit I like nusspli much more... ;o)

Maidrite, shall I sent you a jar? ;


----------



## pdswife

Maidrite is winning the Karma tag game... by the way
YOU"RE IT!


----------



## kadesma

Wow, Pds, has the best sense of humor. She always makes me smile...

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

kadesma said:
			
		

> Wow, Pds, has the best sense of humor. She always makes me smile...
> 
> kadesma




Kadesma is just plain nice!  I feel lucky to know her!


----------



## middie

pds... someone who's going to mexico and enjoying all the warmth for me


----------



## kadesma

Middie, who is so sweet, just kidnapped herself isn't that neat?  Our Middie, always fun and always so nice.


kadesma


----------



## middie

kads someone who contibuted to my ransom !!


----------



## wasabi

Middie, who is worth a billion bucks.


----------



## kadesma

Wasabi, who is dear to our hearts.

kadesma


----------



## tweedee

Kedesma talks kindly of everyone


----------



## Maidrite

Tweedee who loves to join in with us and have fun !


----------



## wasabi

Maidrite, a big ol teddy bear.


----------



## tweedee

Wasabi a person with a good sence of humor


----------



## cara

tweedee lives somewhere without public transport...


----------



## kadesma

Cara is lots of fun and I love her avatar 


kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

Kadesma's signature is only a few words long, but its beautiful simplicity and touching message always make me smile


----------



## PA Baker

Piccolina has a great new user name that fits her very well, although we liked her just as much before, too!


----------



## funny

Pd wife should know my really name is sarah


----------



## cara

funny started this thread ;o))


----------



## GB

Cara's English is better than mine even though she lives in Germany


----------



## cara

GB likes to make jokes...


----------



## kadesma

Cara has a sense of humor, no wonder she is such fun 


kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

Kadesma who choose November 10th !  We Love You !


----------



## kadesma

maidrite,

my perpetual daily smile  I love you both back !!

kadesma


----------



## PA Baker

Kadesma is a wonderful inspiration on how to be a caring mom and grandma (and a great cook, too!)!


----------



## kadesma

Pa Baker, who is always helpful and kind..And will soon  be a top notch new mommy to a very beautiful baby.

kadesma


----------



## luvs

kads, whose 'what for dinner' posts make me perk up as soon as i see she posted cause i get a kick out of reading about her perpetually delicious-sounding meals.


----------



## Piccolina

Luvs is soooo cheery and upbeat, I always enjoy her kind posts and funny whit


----------



## kadesma

Piccolina with her pretty new name and cute as a button avatar, is a pleasure to chat with.



kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

Kadesma lives in just about the prettiest state there is!  (Ok, I am missing our daughter and grandkids, who also live in California!  I think all the states have beautiful parts, but they don't have Nancy and the kids!)

 Barbara


----------



## KAYLINDA

Barbara is fun loving....and a great person to be converse with!  (oh...and I just remembered...she owes me an orange cake recipe).....hint hint....lol.


----------



## Maidrite

To my Beautiful wife Barbara, who Loves The Most High, Our Kids,  EVERYONE on DS, OUR FRIENDS,OUR FAMILYS, Her Father, Her Students, Duncan, the CatS ,and MOSTLY ME. MAY SHE BE BLESSED FOREVER AND EVER ! I LOVE HER       !


----------



## Maidrite

KAYLINDA said:
			
		

> Barbara is fun loving....and a great person to be converse with! (oh...and I just remembered...she owes me an orange cake recipe).....hint hint....lol.


 
SORRY WE BOTH MUST OF BEEN POSTING AT  THE SAME TIME ! 
To very good friends, Who We Love TRuly. James


----------



## KAYLINDA

Maidrite is a fun loving....large typing...colorful printing man who we can all tell loves Barbara very much!


----------



## Barbara L

KAYLINDA said:
			
		

> Barbara is fun loving....and a great person to be converse with! (oh...and I just remembered...she owes me an orange cake recipe).....hint hint....lol.


KAYLINDA is a sweet person who is fun to talk to!  Here's your recipe:  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16085

It is called Lemon Jello Cake, but it is good made with orange Jello too.  

 Barbara


----------



## funny

Barbara is married to Maidrite


----------



## wasabi

funny has a new phone.


----------



## kadesma

Wasabi, is much cuter than her avatar  And not as scary either!!! 


kadesma


----------



## funny

kadesma like wasabi avatar


----------



## Dove

babbinswood oswestry shropshire. 

I like the name of Funny's hometown.....
Dove


----------



## KAYLINDA

Dove is a "husband" lover...and an "animal" lover.  She has lots of friend here at DC!  I admire her for "putting on her face" each morning in the hospital...which I read on one of her other posts.


----------



## mish

Kaylinda, ALWAYS makes me laugh... And a lovely person as well.


----------



## Maidrite

MISH WE LOVE YOUR  RECIPES !


----------



## KAYLINDA

Maidrite is colorful...likes to play tag...(wonder if he does that with Barbara too?)...and keeps us all smiling!


----------



## Maidrite

KAYLINDA said:
			
		

> Maidrite is colorful...likes to play tag...(wonder if he does that with Barbara too?)...and keeps us all smiling!


As a Matter of Fact YES I am Old not Dead   !  





Kaylinda a very Caring and Loving Person !


----------



## GB

Maidrite is a ton of fun to have around. He can always put a smile on your face. He also loves to change his avatar


----------



## jkath

I wish GB could come take a photo to hang over my new fireplace! He is so talented!


----------



## urmaniac13

Jkath is as sweet as all the goodies she can bake, also she taught me the wonderful "Mojo potatoes" recipe!!


----------



## pdswife

Urmaniac always has a kind word for everybody!


----------



## cara

pdswife always finds the right words about the person above...


----------



## kadesma

Cara, lives in beautiful Germany and is really fun to talk with.


kadesma


----------



## Dove

Kadesma is a very thoughtful person...

Thank you for the get well card while I was in the Nursing Rehab Hospital. It put a little get up and go in my get go....
Marge~Dove


----------



## PA Baker

Dove is such a special and important part of DC--I'm glad you're back!


----------



## kadesma

Pa, who has that way of making us all feel special..Thank you 


kadesma


----------



## PA Baker

Awww, Kads...who I'd like to just meet once to give her a hug (and maybe eat a meal at her house)!


----------



## mish

Just one meal, PA?  

PA always inspires me with her recipes and her good nature. Kads, I have to wear a bib when I read yours.


----------



## Barbara L

PA Baker is fun to converse with!

 Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Whoops!  You and I posted at the same time Mish.

Mish always has something interesting to say!

 Barbara


----------



## mish

Oops, I noticed that too  

Barb, married to a very colorful guy, and whose little struggling-to-get-up egg avatar always makes me smile. (It use to move, didn't it, Barb?  )


----------



## kadesma

Mish,

always ready with great ideas and fantastic recipes..Plus she is kind and fun to talk with.
kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

mish said:
			
		

> whose little struggling-to-get-up egg avatar always makes me smile. (It use to move, didn't it, Barb?  )


It still does!!!

Kadesma--Lucky she gets to spend Thanksgiving and Christmas with her grandkids (and so much time through the year)!!! 

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

Barb, one great mom and grandma..Wish you could get out here to see your babies...

kadesma


----------



## KAYLINDA

pdswife loves to cook!


----------



## funny

kaylinda is confuss of this game.


----------



## pdswife

I love funny's little yellow guy drinking his drink.


----------



## texasgirl

pds is a very loving wife!


----------



## buckytom

pdswife has so much love in her heart, she serves it up in huge portions to all that ask, and even some that don't.

edited to add: darn, texas girl beat me to it. 

ok, texasgirl: was the first person to greet me and make me feel like the prodigal son returned home to open arms. thanks chica!


----------



## GB

Buckytom is back after a long hiatus and I for one am psyched he is back. He is alway quick with a funny comment and the love he has for his son is inspiring.


----------



## cara

GB has lots of great photos!!


----------



## texasgirl

GB is a loving husband and father and is always quick on helping when we need him!

Cara beat me to it!

Cara is a warm and loving person that has lots of friends on DC, including me


----------



## cara

Texasgirl is surely worth a visit in the US....... and everyone else, too ;o)


----------



## Barbara L

Cara lives in a beautiful place with wonderful views!

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Barbara is a great teacher
and a wonderful wife!


----------



## funny

Pdwife my little avatar


----------



## hellschef

funny sure can hold her stout!


----------



## pdswife

Hellschef is about to get a job at a beautiful 
b and b!


----------



## kadesma

Pds,
I feel lucky to have her as a friend..

kadesma


----------



## KAYLINDA

We love her....and understand what she's going through with her mother wanting to drive.


----------



## kadesma

Kaylinda,
has a way of making you feel better..She is a jewel...

kadesma


----------



## crewsk

Kadesma is a very kind & caring person who can always make me smile!


----------



## buckytom

crewsk makes awesome breakfasts, and is a great mom.
now go put on some pants, it's november already...


----------



## crewsk

I'm wearing shorts today thank you very much!  It's supposed to be in the 70's here so please tell Mother Nature that it's fall!

Buckytom hmmm... what can I say? There are no words to really describe you! You are one of a kind & keep us all in stiches!


----------



## pdswife

Crewsk
must have warmer blood than I do... she's wearing shorts and 
I'm wearing sweats, heavy socks and an oversized heavy sweater.


Either that or Seattle 
has yucky weather compared to where she lives.


----------



## kadesma

Pds,always there to make us smile 
ditto the sweats and heavy socks.I'm about to freeze and it's in the 60's...
kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

kadesma is a sweet friend with a warm heart!


----------



## kadesma

Texas, who loves her pooches and Dc and all of us here...We sure are lucky...

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Kadesma always has 
wonderful things for dinner!


----------



## mudbug

pdswife needs to live closer to me so we could be neighbors.


----------



## mish

mudbug, always keeps me in stitches with our word games.  Would you be my neighbor? (Said in a Mr. Rogers' voice.)


----------



## pdswife

Mish
adds some very very nice recipes
to this site!


----------



## Maidrite

PDSWIFE, Who is now rested and relaxed from her trip !


----------



## Barbara L

Maidrite is crazy and goofy, but he is also the most caring man I have ever known. Most of the time I like him (Saturday not so much!), but I love him all the time, and forever!

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

To the LOVE OF MY LIFE ....... Do I NEED TO GO ON ? SHE IS EVERYTHING I EVER NEEDED !
SHE LIGHTS UP MY SKY !


----------



## wasabi

Maidrite and his Barbara........two very lucky people.


----------



## cara

wasabi lives where the pineapples grow ;o)


----------



## crewsk

Cara has a great avatar & she adds a lot of great things to this site!


----------



## Piccolina

Crewsk is so helpful, I really enjoy how she talks about her DH and kids, and I liked seeing her Halloween pics a few days ago.


----------



## pdswife

Piccolina.... a good friend to have online!


----------



## PA Baker

PDS has a great sense of humor and is a joy to have on DC!


----------



## pdswife

Thanks PA

PA is going to have a very
well loved baby!!  She'll be a 
great mom!  Think of all the treats 
little Baker will have.  Yummy!


----------



## Barbara L

pdswife lives in one of only 4 states west of the Mississippi River that I haven't been to yet.  I will have to get up there to visit her someday, as she is such a nice person!

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

I can be kind of mean sometimes.. but don't tell anyone... it's a secret.  lol.  Thanks Barbara.

Barbara...someone who has an open invite to our home.


----------



## kadesma

Pds, none of us will believe that you could be mean...No way!!! 


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

sure I can!! Just as my son "the boy" as I'm calling him today.

Kadesma... 
I so want to eat dinner at her house some day!


----------



## kadesma

Hey Kids, have to learn to dodge the bullet  Better from mom than a stranger...  And kadesma would love to have you at her house for dinner...
Now, Pds, a great mom and really not mad just a tad peeved  
kadesma


----------



## pdswife

LOLOLOL!  Yep, Keadema is right again.  She knows exactly what I'm talking about.  It's nice to be understood.


----------



## kadesma

Pds,
always ready to laugh and have fun, but always has time to listen. 

kadesma


----------



## kadesma

pds, always ready to laugh and play, but, is always there to listen... 
kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Kadesma, likes to repeat herself but we love her anyway!  LOL


----------



## PA Baker

PDS loves her family, works hard and keeping them happy, and deserves to have the holidays wherever she wants!


----------



## buckytom

pa mommy's life is about to change in the most spectacular way. 
and you thought you knew about love before.


----------



## cartwheelmac

*buckytom*

Buckytom is onrey (like me) in the way I like it. He makes me smile over here on my computer (can't laugh I'd wake up my sleeping brother).

Cameron


----------



## kadesma

Cartwheelmac,
is new but fits in just right...We're glad you're here 

kadesma


----------



## kadesma

pdswife said:
			
		

> Kadesma, likes to repeat herself but we love her anyway! LOL


Thanks pds, senior moment I goofed and hit the submit button twice...I really do have to learn to count to ten 
kadesma
kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Kadesma.. makes me laugh and I love the way she loves her family.


----------



## mish

PDS, always a pleasure to 'see' you here...always a kind word and makes me smile...your smitteness (is that a word?  ) makes us all wanna be in love.

Is that too sappy?  I can delete it if you want. LOL


----------



## mish

Don't all jump in at the same time.


----------



## mudbug

mish is a closet romantic with very elegant recipes and is my partner in all things linguistic.


----------



## GB

Mudbug has great taste in music and is a great friend. She is someone I really hope to meet in person some day.


----------



## mudbug

Thank you, geebs - the feeling is mutual!

Geebs is my wingman for all things computer-related in addition to being a great cook and all-around nice guy.


----------



## PA Baker

Mud has a wonderful sense of humor.  She'd be great fun to meet and share a bottle of wine with (OK, I'd bring my own bottle!)!


----------



## Barbara L

PA Baker said:
			
		

> (OK, I'd bring my own bottle!)!


PA Baker is getting very anxious, and soon will be dealing with another kind of bottle!

 Barbara


----------



## cara

barbara is always helpful and friendly to everyone and... and... and.. ;o)


----------



## pdswife

Cara
is sweet!


----------



## cara

pds likes the games.. ;o)


----------



## pdswife

Cara knows that I  like the games on here.  
I think it's cool that she knows that!!  Thanks!


----------



## cartwheelmac

pdswife has a lot of posts compared to my measly 27.

Cameron


----------



## pdswife

Cartwheelmac seems like a nice person and soon
will have 100 posts! We can all celebrate when that happens!


----------



## cartwheelmac

I waitin' until I get 50 so I can be a cook! 
pdswife said something nice about me!


----------



## Piccolina

Cartwheel's name and signature quote remind me of many an hour spent cartwheeling across backyards, front yards and school play grounds with my childhood best friend


----------



## wasabi

*She's a banana just like me and I love roses.*


----------



## pdswife

Wasabi always has the answers to my questions and she's always
nice enough to share them with me.  Thanks Wasabi!


----------



## Maidrite

PDSWIFE , Who Loves her  PAUL and seen Armageddon for the first time Together in Amsterdam !!!!!!!! 
Here they were !


----------



## pdswife

Maidrite... he has the cutest graphics!
and He always says the nicest things.


----------



## cartwheelmac

pdswife who is great (you're on my buddy list (how do we keep getting conversations in different forums?))!

Cameron


----------



## GB

cartwheelmac has a very large family and fits in here at DC very well


----------



## mish

GeeBee - The Glue that keeps us sticking together.


----------



## pdswife

Mish....

always nice and 
polite to me. Thanks!!


----------



## mish

pdswife said:
			
		

> Mish....
> 
> always nice and
> polite to me. Thanks!!


 
Always great input and help with recipes.  Wanted to thank you for taking the time to look up the berry-infused vodka recipe and posting.  Going to look it over again.  Thank you!


----------



## pdswife

You're welcome.  I wasn't sure if you saw it or not so I PM'd you a copy too.

( it's great over vanilla ice cream by the way)

Need a recipe?
Ask Mish.  She gladly shares all she has.


----------



## mish

pdswife said:
			
		

> You're welcome. I wasn't sure if you saw it or not so I PM'd you a copy too.
> 
> ( it's great over vanilla ice cream by the way)
> 
> Need a recipe?
> Ask Mish. She gladly shares all she has.


 
pds, what a gal, what a gal, what a gal.  Thank you.


----------



## crewsk

Mish, a sharer of laughs, great recipes, & ideas! It wouldn't be the same around here without her.


----------



## mish

crewsk said:
			
		

> Mish, a sharer of laughs, great recipes, & ideas! It wouldn't be the same around here without her.


 
Thanks, Crewsk. Wouldn't be the same around here without folks like yourself.


----------



## buckytom

mish said:
			
		

> Thanks, Crewsk. Wouldn't be the same around here without folks like yourself.


 
that's for sure!!!

mish has a great sense of humor, and is one of the few people here who laughs WITH me.  

ok, well, that's what she says, anyway.

and boy, she posts some awesome recipes.


----------



## pdswife

Bucky
the worlds best dad and 
someone who makes me LAUGH!  It's a good thing.
( Hey, bucky...I left you a message with the photo of you and your son)


----------



## buckytom

pdswife said:
			
		

> Bucky
> the worlds best dad and
> someone who makes me LAUGH! It's a good thing.
> ( Hey, bucky...I left you a message with the photo of you and your son)


 
ok, thanks pdswife, lemme go check.

and what can you say about her? paul is one lucky fellow...


----------



## mish

buckytom said:
			
		

> that's for sure!!!
> 
> mish has a great sense of humor, and is one of the few people here who laughs WITH me.
> 
> ok, well, that's what she says, anyway.
> 
> and boy, she posts some awesome recipes.


 
Thank you, BT.  From you that's a real compliment!  What a lovely thing to say.  Yes, we're all laughing *with* you, my dear.  So happy to see you back on the boards...think of you as the male me    That's supposed to be a good thing.


----------



## Alix

Mish, what can I say, your sense of humour has already been praised. So, I think I will tell you that I love your adventurous side. You are always willing to help me "tweak" stuff to make it even better.


----------



## cartwheelmac

Alix, I love your Spongebob!

Cameron


----------



## buckytom

alix is the cute "girl next door" (ok, well, if you live in the middle of nowhere in canada  ) with a heart of gold, a quick wit, and is great fun to be around.


----------



## Alix

Buckytom is the wisea$$ that sits behind you in class and makes you laugh til you nearly pass out. He's a darn fine chef too. His recipes ROCK.

Cameron, thanks! I love Spongebob too. I keep looking for new ones but this is my fave.


----------



## wasabi

Bucky is my nephew's dad, and a great dad at that.


----------



## wasabi

Sorry Alix, posted at the same time.

Alix made this site a better place when he joined us.


----------



## mudbug

wasabi cracks me up every time.


----------



## kadesma

mudbug,
friendly, helpful and a fine sense of humor..Glad I got to know her. 
kadesma


----------



## mudbug

(skip me, next person - I just had to say something nice about kadesma)

kadesma is always making the most delicious meals and must be one of the world's best grandmas.


----------



## pdswife

Kadesma
was just voted Grandma of the year!!  Yipppeeeee!!!!


----------



## kadesma

mud and pds,
geez, I'm blushing  thank you 
Now you two, what can I say, you're both the very best and all of us here are lucky to know you.

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Kadesma said she'd share her ice cream with me.
She's my newest bestest friend!  : )


----------



## cara

pds got a new friend.....


----------



## pdswife

cara is helping me blow some time  playing games this morning.
Thanks Cara!


----------



## cara

pds has not much to do this morning...  (it`s 7.40pm in Hannover...)


----------



## pdswife

Nope.. it's an easy morning.. this afternoon however, I have two drs. appointments and I'm volenteering at the local theatre and then I have to go to costco and Homedepot.

7:40 in Hannover.. Cara has prbly all ready had dinner and done the dishes.
Now she has time to do the important stuff.


----------



## cara

ovenpotatoes for dinner are in the oven and Frank goes for the steak... and the washing is machinework  

pds always has got questions..


----------



## kadesma

cara, always busy, always lots of fun 

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Kadesma... if it's dinner time and I'm not hungry I read about
whatever she's making and all of a sudden I'm STARVING!


----------



## kadesma

Really? Tuna??? or was it the corn chowder?  Thanks
Pds, sure knows how to make one feel like they have done a good job..She's a peach.

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

THe chowder.  My grandmother use to make the best corn chowder.  She died years ago and took the recipe with her.  I keep trying to get the recipe from my aunt but...no luck yet.

Kadesma... I would love to see her interact with all her grandbabies.


----------



## cara

pds is making an apple pie wit Apple taffy ice cream for christmas ;o)


----------



## Barbara L

wasabi said:
			
		

> Sorry Alix, posted at the same time.
> 
> Alix made this site a better place when he joined us.


Have you had something done that you're not talking about Alix?   

Cara always has something interesting to say!  

 Barbara


----------



## crewsk

Barbara L is always here to lend a helping hand, whether it be with a recipe or blisters on your childs feet!


----------



## kadesma

crewsk, our shinning example of a loving mommy and one we all love to talk with.

kadesma


----------



## cartwheelmac

kadesma. Hmmm.. Well I wish I could be a Certified Executive Chef like you.

Cameron


----------



## pdswife

Cartwheelmac....


Is she really two people or just a nice kid with a split personality??


----------



## cartwheelmac

pdswife said:
			
		

> Cartwheelmac....
> 
> 
> Is she really two people or just a nice kid with a split personality??


I am two people. I'm Cameron and Grace is my twin sister. What is my split personality?



> Cartwheelmac seems like a nice person and soon
> will have 100 posts! We can all celebrate when that happens!



Well we can celebrate now! 

Hmm... pdswife sounds like a nice username (what does it stand for?).

Cameron


----------



## pdswife

PDSwife... my hubby's initials.. or pretty darn sweet/ s e x y/smart wife

Cartwheel Cameron is a beautiful name.


----------



## cartwheelmac

pdswife is a sweet lady.

Cameron


----------



## pdswife

Cartwheelmac is loved by a big family and she loves them
right back.


Cameron, how old are you and how old are all 
your brothers and sisters?


----------



## cara

pds never seems to repeat herself in this game....


----------



## pdswife

Cara just made me giggle... I sure repeat myself a bunch in real life.


----------



## cara

pds really seems to have a "real" Life...


----------



## Piccolina

Cara's one of us European DCers - Guten tag neighbor!


----------



## pdswife

Piccolina used to live 
in the country right above me.
Now she lives in beautiful Ireland.

I really hope she comes to visit some day.


----------



## cara

pds would have a really crowded house if everyone invited would visit her at the same time  

greetz back to Eire!


----------



## pdswife

And I'd love every second of it Cara.


Cara... always makes me smile.  I'm glad that she's
part of our 'family"


----------



## cartwheelmac

pdswife said:
			
		

> Cartwheelmac is loved by a big family and she loves them
> right back.
> 
> 
> Cameron, how old are you and how old are all
> your brothers and sisters?



pdswife has a great username. The ages go 17, 13 (me and Grace), 10, 8, 7, 5, 4, 3, and 14 mo.

Cameron


----------



## pdswife

Cartwheelmac
is a big sister to 7 brothers and sisters!
She must get a million hugs every day.


----------



## cartwheelmac

pdswife said:
			
		

> Cartwheelmac
> is a big sister to 7 brothers and sisters!
> She must get a million hugs every day.



Pdswife made a mistake. I am a big sister to 8 brothers and sisters. The 17 year old, and I are the other two that make ten. Grace and I are both 13 with me older. That clear things up?

Cameron


----------



## pdswife

Cartwheelmac must realize now that math is not my favorite subject.  lol.
She's very understanding.


----------



## cara

PDS seems not to see the last post was made by Cameron.. not Grace...


----------



## cartwheelmac

No, Cara pdswife got it right. I am a girl.

Cameron


----------



## cara

cameron is a girls name??


----------



## cartwheelmac

Cara is confused and yes, it is. The only other girl I now with Cameron as a girls name is Cameron Diaz a movie star.


----------



## cara

cwm seems to be a very confusing board character...


----------



## cartwheelmac

*Any questions Cara?*

Cara has a great avatar.



			
				cara said:
			
		

> cwm seems to be a very confusing board character...


 
I'm sorry Cara. If you have any questions or are confused about us just private message me (I check my inbox everytime I get on here).

 Cameron


----------



## Piccolina

I think it's very cool that you and Grace are on DC - It's so awesome to see teens with a real enthusiastic zeal for food and cooking!


----------



## Barbara L

Jessica is a great new site helper, and she has a beautiful avatar!

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Barbara... always makes me smile and is fun to chat with.


----------



## cara

pds... I almost run out of ideas to describe her unique and charmin character..


----------



## kadesma

Cara, is pretty special here at DC. 

kadesma


----------



## cara

kadesma is our cook of the month ;o)


----------



## pdswife

Cara is our friend from Germany.  We smile when we read her posts.


----------



## cartwheelmac

pdswife is a darling lady!

Cameron


----------



## Piccolina

Cartwheelmac is so lively and fun to have on the boards


----------



## pdswife

I can't wait for Jessica to be on line the same time that I am
so that we can chat.  We added each other to our Yahoo lists today!


----------



## Piccolina

I'm looking forward to that too Pdswife! I hope we cross paths, sometimes being 8 hours ahead of BC (and Washington state) makes it hard to catch someone online while you are home or awake...But I'm sure we'll do it!


----------



## cartwheelmac

I just learned that Piccolina's name is Jessica! What does Piccolina stand for?

Cameron


----------



## Piccolina

Hi Grace & Cameron,

I like your curiousity...Piccolina is an Italian term of endearment that means "little one" or actually since it's in the female form of the word "little girl". It's a very sweet name that my husband calls me by.


----------



## cartwheelmac

cartwheelmac means that I like to cartwheel and Mac is just my first three letters turned around. Now that only applies to me. Grace would be more of bookwormmac! lol!

You are a great site helper Jessica!

Cameron


----------



## Piccolina

Awww, how cute (and cool ) I like what your names mean too, guys. I'm always curious why people pic the user names that they do.

Cameron and Grace are both awesome! And very sweet people 


> You are a great site helper Jessica!


(Many thanks guys!!!)


----------



## pdswife

Jessica
Yippee I found her on line!
Time differences and all we caught up with each other.
It made my day better!


----------



## Piccolina

Yeah!!! I found Pdswife online and now we are chatting up a storm...She made my whole day brighter!


----------



## pdswife

Jessica  made me giggle 
a lot!  That's such a good thing.   Thanks Jessica!


----------



## Piccolina

Psdwife was such a joy to talk to! We have certainly become fast freinds and I can't wait to chat with her again! 

(BTY 3 cheers for all the wonderful friendships that we create with the people we meet here on DC!!!)


----------



## pdswife

DC is wonderful and so is Piccolina... now if we could only get her to move
back to this side of the world....


----------



## mish

pds, thoughtful and generous. Willing to pick up a gift for me, even while on vacation. (Make sure his IQ is over 20  )


----------



## pdswife

I don't know mish..are you sure you want one that smart?? lol


Mish, everytime I've asked for a recipe she's come up with one!
Now that is a cool thing!!!


----------



## mish

Good point.  10 is okay  Thanks, pds.


----------



## kadesma

Mish,
not only great recipes, but a knock out sense of humor 


kadesma


----------



## cara

kadesma, one of the great people here ar DC, always friendly, always an advice on hand...


----------



## cartwheelmac

Cara has a great avatar that reminds me of one of our cats.

Cameron


----------



## kadesma

And now the Cartwheel duo,
what can we say, only that they both are a joy and delight to have here at DC...
hugs guys  

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Cade is very lucky to have Kadesma as a grandma and I'm lucky to have her for my oneline buddy.


----------



## cartwheelmac

pdswife is a sweet lady who loves the games!

Cameron

P.S. Hey, I got a job at the Virtual Cafe! So stop on by!


----------



## Maidrite

Cameron and Grace are just the sweetest young Girls and Friends of Mine !


----------



## pdswife

Maidrite always makes us smile!


----------



## cartwheelmac

pdswife has a great avatar!

Cameron


----------



## pdswife

Cameron, just got a job at the cafe.
I hope she gets lots of tips!


----------



## buckytom

pdswife makes me belive that in this cynical and cruel world, true love exists.


----------



## pdswife

It does bucky!  It really does and it's a wonderful wonderful thing!


Bucky makes me laugh and smile and I'm so glad that he came back to us.


----------



## cartwheelmac

Oh about tips I except karma only and I am seeing about Deadly Sushi paying me 100 imaginary dollars a year.

pdswife username has a nice meaning!

Cameron


----------



## pdswife

Cartwheelmac deserves some karma just for being HER!


----------



## cartwheelmac

Ug! I can't karma pdswife again! Man!

Shoot! I gave all the karma I can! Now it says I have to wait 24 hours!!! Ahhhhhhhhh! Must give karma! Must give karma!

Cameron


----------



## mish

Cartwheel, I want one of those tacos...


----------



## mudbug

I want mish to make pretty much all of my food for awhile.


----------



## cartwheelmac

Great Avatar Mudbug!

Cameron


----------



## wasabi

*Cameron is a breath of fresh air.*


----------



## Maidrite

Wasabi is so very nice ! But then you all knew that !


----------



## cara

Maidrite has a new avatar - again


----------



## cartwheelmac

Cara still has her avatar which still looks great (When I think of Cara I think of her panther avatar).

Cameron


----------



## pdswife

Cartwheel seems like a good kid who 
listens to what her parents tell her.   I really like that.


----------



## cara

pds likes it when children do what their parents say....


----------



## cartwheelmac

pdswife said:
			
		

> Cartwheel seems like a good kid who
> listens to what her parents tell her.   I really like that.



Well, what is the use of disobeying them? My religon states that if you Honor your parents you shall live long and happy days!

Well, Cara read pdswife's post!(I like Mr. Brows).

Cameron


----------



## cara

cartwheelmacs Cameron is a girl, even if her name makes you believe she is a boy


----------



## cartwheelmac

Cara is a girl even if her name makes you believe she is a girl!

Cameron


----------



## cara

cartwheelmac is a very great person (are very great persons?), always friendly and to have fun with


----------



## cartwheelmac

Cara still has a great avatar!

Cameron


----------



## cara

cwms avatar looks a bit... wierd.. ;o)


----------



## pdswife

Cara loves snow and would love a white Christmas.
I'm hoping her wish is granted.


----------



## cara

pds cares soo much about other people...


----------



## cartwheelmac

Cara says: 





			
				cara said:
			
		

> cwms avatar looks a bit... wierd.. ;o)



I say: It was the best I could find Cara!

Cameron


----------



## cartwheelmac

You're a great sister!

Grace


----------



## pdswife

Cartwheelmac seems to care a lot about 
her school work!  It's a good thing!!!


----------



## cara

pds is so active in this game that I slowly run out of anything new to say about her... ;o)


----------



## kadesma

Cara, always has something nice to say 

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Kadesma.... 
If there were a contest for 'Worlds best Grandma" she'd win first place.
Just ask Cade!!


----------



## cara

pds has the greek flag in her avatar...


----------



## pdswife

Cara noticed my Greek flag.  MIL is 100% Greek, Paul is 1/2 Greek.  I'm Greek by marriage.  It's a good thing.

Cara's panther looks a little hungry today.


----------



## cara

pds is sooooo right!!! I´m so hungry, I could eat a bear....
I just sent Frank into the kitchen to make omelettes....


----------



## pdswife

Cara is lucky to have Frank who will go into the kitchen and make omeletts instead of sitting on the couch and asking "what are you going to make me for breakfast today??"


----------



## cara

pds always seems to forget that in Germany the time goes different  
it´s about 7.40pm over here ;o) time for dinner 

but you are right - I´m lucky I have Frank


----------



## pdswife

Cara is right!  I did forget about the time change.. again... 
Silly me!


----------



## cara

pds did not experience the jetlag yet?


----------



## Piccolina

Cara has peaked my interest about a type of German ffee cake muffin that I have never heard about before 

(BTY, Cara, did you know that in the UK there is a variety of potatoes called "Cara"?)


----------



## pdswife

Jessica 
told me about a wonderful way to make pork yesterday
and my family loved it.  I am forever greatful!


----------



## Piccolina

Pdswife is such a kind, sweet-hearted person, I am very thank-ful to have her as my friend


----------



## cara

piccolina told me about cara potatoes I haven`t heard before ;o)


----------



## funny

cara has nice avatar


----------



## kadesma

funny has a cool avatar

kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

kadesma is a sweet and caring lady that has been very dear to me.


----------



## Barbara L

Texasgirl is a very nice person who has an avatar that I love!

 Barbara


----------



## luvs

barbara is a kind person.


----------



## pdswife

Luvs is kind and friendly.  She's one of the first people I remember meeting on DC


----------



## texasgirl

pds is always helpful and kind to all!


----------



## pdswife

Texas is GREAT!!!!!  I'm glad she's here.


----------



## Barbara L

pdswife is great fun to chat with!


 Barbara


----------



## cara

Barbara must be lucky, loved soo much by James!


----------



## Maidrite

Cara, To a Lady that knows the Truth !


----------



## pdswife

Maidrite tries hard to keep us all laughing


----------



## cara

pds... pds.... *think* ehmm.. pds.... is a great person... *uff*


----------



## cartwheelmac

Well, Cara is a great lady to have in our little group!

Cameron


----------



## cara

cameron is still very young but has lots of knowledge...


----------



## cartwheelmac

As I say Cara "It's because I am homeschooled!"

Cara is a vvvveeerrryyy sssswwweeettttt lady!

Cameron


----------



## pdswife

Cameron is homeschooled so she much love
her teacher very much.


----------



## Dove

pdswife is a kind and thoughtful person.


----------



## Piccolina

Dove is such a sweet soul, with an absolutely adorable dog


----------



## cara

piccolina is one of the DC`s members who lives nearest to me....


----------



## Piccolina

cara said:
			
		

> piccolina is one of the DC`s members who lives nearest to me....


 That's true! Hiyaaaa neighbour, I am glad that I have the chance to know you, as you are a such a wonderful and helpful person on the boards


----------



## cara

I´ll try my very best!! ;o))

piccolina likes ground chicken..


----------



## Dove

Every time I see piccolina's name I miss read it as Pina Colada....and I don't even drink!


----------



## kadesma

Marge,
Always there to greet the newbies and keep the rest of us smiling..We all think she is a special lady.
kadesma


----------



## cartwheelmac

Kadesma, lovely username!

Cameron


----------



## middie

cart... someone who's saving me from deadly sushi in the b and b


----------



## Maidrite

Middie who has a wonderful heart and is so caring !


----------



## cartwheelmac

Maidrite when were you on? My computer says 1:42 am!

Cameron


----------



## Maidrite

To Cameron and Grace our two Young Sweethearts !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! P.S. I am on right now


----------



## texasgirl

James *and *Barbara, are two of the most sweetest and thoughtful people!!


----------



## pdswife

Texas is very much looking forward to the Christmas season being over and done with.  I hope that she finds some joy and and a few smiles before it's all over for the year.


----------



## texasgirl

It's looking a lot better now pds, thank you!!

pds is a loving and caring wife that loves her hubby deeply!!


----------



## pdswife

Texas always says things that make my heart feel goood!  Thank you Texasgirl!


----------



## kadesma

Pds,
We feel we are so lucky to know you and be on the recieving end of your warmth and kindness..

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

ahhh thanks Kadesma!
I feel the same about YOU!  And  I really really wanna come eat dinner at your house and meet your wonderful family!


----------



## kadesma

Pds,
You always make me and those around you feel so special..Thank you


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Kadesma.. did you know that in my life my only goal has been to be a good wife and good mom and a good friend?  I've never wanted anything else.


Kadesma has met all my goals!


----------



## TXguy

I heard from my sisters that you're a sweet lady... must be true


----------



## cartwheelmac

I know from expierence that you are a sweet brother!!

Cameron


----------



## pdswife

Cameron is a very nice girl!  And I like her brother and sister too!


----------



## Barbara L

I can never say enough nice things about pdswife!  What a sweetie!

 Barbara


----------



## texasgirl

Barbara is a warm and caring friend that is always ready to help out anyone and a very loving wife!!


----------



## cartwheelmac

texasgirl is a nice lady. The other day Cameron and I were commenting on how she likes NASCAR to TXguy.

Grace


----------



## texasgirl

Grace is a sweet girl with lots of enthusiasm for life!!


----------



## pdswife

Texasgirl is one inch taller than her hubby.
She has too son and she loves them very very much!


----------



## kadesma

Pds,
makes the season just sparkle with life  

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

too bad pdswife has such trouble spelling... did you see the goofs in the above post??


Kadesma... wow! She's the grandma I hope some day to be.


----------



## texasgirl

pds may have trouble spelling, but, she knows just what to say!!


----------



## Barbara L

Texasgirl is a sweetie who deserves a really nice Christmas!

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Barbara and her hubby will have a nice dinner out on Christmas.


----------



## cartwheelmac

Pdswife has more posts since I last checked!!!

Cameron


----------



## texasgirl

Cameron doesn't like sports unless it's a fast car! LOL


----------



## kadesma

Texas,
the best friend anyone could ask for..

kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

Ditto to kadema!! She's a joy to talk to always!!


----------



## funny

*movie*

texas should a watched the movies of red nose reindeer today
your avatar it was on bbc 1 the morning.


----------



## pdswife

What in the world were you doing up at 1 in the morning Funny??

Funny must not have gotten enough sleep last night.   She should take a nice long nap this afternoon.


----------



## funny

*should know*

pd wife should know i live in shropshire and its night here now
and i was not up at 1 am in the morning


----------



## pdswife

pds.. has such a hard time remembering what time it is at  home... remembering what time it is in the rest of the world... well... it'll never happen.  lololol!


----------



## funny

*time in shropshire*

pdwife should know its 08.41 pm here


----------



## texasgirl

Funny watched my favorite Christmas movie today, one that I have on tape )


----------



## funny

*lol*

My son was watching it too. he is 2 years old 
three in march


----------



## Piccolina

Funny is blessed to be a parent


----------



## pdswife

I have to smile everytime that Piccolina is online at the same time I am.


----------



## funny

just be come a mother


----------



## pdswife

Funny has a two year old son 
that she loves very much!


----------



## cara

pds has got four!! pillows!


----------



## kadesma

Cara,
takes the time to get to know us...That makes us feel special...

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Kadesma is a very special friend to us all.


----------



## cartwheelmac

I like your tagline pdswife!!!

Cameron


----------



## cara

one of the cartwheels (or both?) don`t like snow...


----------



## pdswife

Cara always has to tell me what time it is in Germany.


----------



## cara

pds will never get used to the different times on earth ;o)
btw: it`s 10.05am over here


----------



## Barbara L

It is after midnight in Germany now, and Cara is in dreamland!  Sweet dreams Cara!

 Barbara


----------



## texasgirl

Barbara is a wonderful person that misses her kids and loves her husband dearly!


----------



## pdswife

tx is glad christmas is over!  And I"m happy for her!


----------



## texasgirl

I am VERY glad!! 

pds is a sweetie that always has something nice to say!


----------



## cartwheelmac

texasgirl has changed her avatar!!

Cameron


----------



## texasgirl

Cameron's favorite sport is gymnastics.


----------



## cartwheelmac

Texasgirl speaks truth!!

Cameron


----------



## pdswife

Cameron could prbly stand on her head longer than I can.


----------



## cartwheelmac

Oh I meant to tell ya'll I can do a straight legged headstand.

http://www.drillsandskills.com/video/display?path=bfa008.mpg

That shows a handstand but I can do it in a headstand!

So pdswife also speaks truth!

Cameron


----------



## pdswife

cameron... I'm sure at this late date I'd have to stand on my head against a wall and even then I think... I can only stay up for a minute.

If I asked nice enough... maybe cameron would teach me a few tricks like walking on my hands and back wards summersults??


----------



## cara

*couhghcough* Isn't pds too old to start gymnastics that way??


----------



## pdswife

Is Cara trying to make me feel bad today?  I know.. I know. 40 is OLD!

Cara will be happy to know that I know it's just after 8:00 pm in Germany.


----------



## kadesma

Our Cara has a teriffic sense of humor...She makes me laugh 

kadesma


----------



## jkath

I wish I could eat one of Kadema's delicious sounding meals!!!!


----------



## kadesma

And I wish I could fix one for you   Jkath, has that knack of making you feel you're the best..

kadesma


----------



## cartwheelmac

pdswife said:
			
		

> If I asked nice enough... maybe cameron would teach me a few tricks like walking on my hands and back wards summersults??


 
Walking on your hands and backwards somersaults! I would lllooovvee to be able to do those!! 
http://www.drillsandskills.com/images/display?path=bfz002a.mpg
http://www.drillsandskills.com/images/display?path=bfz003b.mpg
http://www.drillsandskills.com/images/display?path=bfz001a.mpg
http://www.drillsandskills.com/images/display?path=handstandcomp.jpg
http://www.drillsandskills.com/images/display?path=bfz004a.mpg
http://www.drillsandskills.com/images/display?path=bfz007a.mpg
http://www.drillsandskills.com/images/display?path=fx7.gif
http://www.drillsandskills.com/video/display?path=bfa020.mpg
I can do all these and I can do http://www.drillsandskills.com/images/display?path=fx4.gif if I do it ssslllooowwwllyyy.

I like kadesma's username!!

Cameron


----------



## cara

cartwheel must be very agile....


----------



## cartwheelmac

Well I can brag I am the agilist person in our house although my little sister is more flexible, and TXguy is stronger than me!

Cara gives great comments!!

Cameron


----------



## cara

cartwheel has a weird avatar..
(did I say this before? *think*)


----------



## kadesma

And kadesma thinks Cameron and Grace are special young people who we all just love.

kadesma


----------



## cara

kadesma already knows what to have for dinner


----------



## texasgirl

cara thinks taco's look weird.


----------



## cara

ah.. these are taco´s?? hmm... if you say so...

texasgirl just told me about cartwheels avatar ;o))


----------



## pdswife

Cara's up late tonight!  Go to bed and get some rest!!!!


----------



## cara

pds is soo caring... and she must have learned about geman times.. ;o))

I just had a good radio content and I`m not tired.. and I don't have to wake up early ,o))


----------



## pdswife

I believe that when Cara does goes to bed.. she'll sleep well and dream sweet.


----------



## cara

why do you think so? Just because of teh bottle of wine?  

pds is right, I think


----------



## pdswife

lol.. Cara had fun drinking her bottle of wine... I'm wondering if she'll regret it in the morning??


----------



## cara

in this pds is not right... this is a very good wine, it doesn`t give you a headache....


----------



## pdswife

pds is glad to be wrong in this case!  


DC would be a much duller place with out cara!


----------



## cara

pds is a great person to spent an evenig with ;o))


----------



## pdswife

Cara is fun... either in the morning or the night or in our case...both at the same time.


----------



## cara

pds is far away from going to bed


----------



## pdswife

(but, I'm ready for a nap!!)

Cara should be in bed but she's having fun on Dc


----------



## cara

pds is soo right - again.... but I will go now.. just kick me...


----------



## texasgirl

cara needs a kick to go to bed  kick...kick


----------



## pdswife

Texasgirl just kicked poor Cara... isn't there a rule against violence around here?  LOL!


----------



## texasgirl

pds is silly and loves to laugh and make others laugh.


----------



## pdswife

Texasgirl always makes me feel better.


----------



## texasgirl

pds is making my head swell


----------



## luvs

tex is one that gets you to smile.


----------



## texasgirl

Luvs is a sweetheart to everyone here,AND, she LOVES pink )


----------



## kadesma

Texas, 
is so much fun and so nice to everyone


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Kadesma..... makes me feel needed and liked!


----------



## kadesma

You are, you are 
Pds, 
makes a wonderful friend.

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Don't ya wish we all lived close together so that we could meet for coffee and chatting in real life?   Kadesma is one of the reasons I wish this were true.


----------



## cara

pds could invite us all.....


----------



## texasgirl

Cara would have to go the furthest.


----------



## cartwheelmac

Texasgirl and I live in the same state!!

Cameron


----------



## texasgirl

Cameron has a large loving family.


----------



## cara

texasgirl is wrong, I think.. I think Urmaniac is as far as I am... or even further...


----------



## pdswife

(ok, you're all invited here for my 41st birthday party!  May 3rd.  2:00pm.
Potluck.  Please bring your favorite dish, a smile and some laughter.  Cost of admission will be one hug!

Cara will bring Frank with her to my little party!


----------



## jkath

I wish I could go to pd's party!!! I'm sure it'll be a bash!


----------



## pdswife

Jkath is invited... so is her family!  I"m sure we'd all like to meet them.


----------



## cara

jkath likes peanut butter....

(I'm already searching for flights, pds!!!   )


----------



## pdswife

I'll be there to pick you up at the airport!  ( I really wish I could have you all come and stay for a few days!!!!)


----------



## cara

pds is it worth to spend some days with


----------



## pdswife

Thank you cara!  

Cara makes my days seem like they go by faster.


----------



## cara

pds should go now ;o))


----------



## pdswife

Cara would be right this time.
I'm late.  But hey, I always wait for the dr.  maybe, this time she can
wait for me??


----------



## cara

pds 's Dr. is really called Maybe??


----------



## kadesma

Cara has done it again, made me laugh outloud..
Cara, who makes us all smile..

kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

*Kadesma just had a birthday! And I wish her a year of nothing but happiness, wonderful things, good times and lots of great eats!*


----------



## texasgirl

Piccolina has a name that her husband gave her that is sweet and loving, just like her.


----------



## kadesma

Texas,
has a great big heart and is giving and kind..AND fun 

kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

Kadesma is _so_ pretty!  And she is even more beautiful on the inside!!!

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Barbara... some day will write a world famous childrens book!


----------



## kadesma

And Pds, will be right there cheering her on as she does all of us.

kadesma


----------



## TXguy

Kadesma will always respond with her own wit and wisdom.


----------



## pdswife

TXguy will have a fancy sports car to drive us all around in!  SHOTGUN!


----------



## cartwheelmac

Sorry pdswife TXguy's sports car will be full of family! As for me I am gettin' myself a 15 passenger van and fillin' her up with my family!

Cameron


----------



## pdswife

Cartwheel loves her family!  It makes my heart happy to see the love she feels.


----------



## Barbara L

pdswife is a very loving person, and I appreciate her very much!

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

Barara,
true to all and one of the most thoughtful people I know. 

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Kadesma... I always get HAPPPPY when the little box pops up and says I have a PM from her.  I know it will say something nice and friendly!~


----------



## kadesma

Pds,
The kind of friend you are thankful for...

kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

kadema, the kind of friend you can only hope someday to have, and I'm lucky to call her mine.


----------



## jkath

Texas is wonderfully caring, kind, polite, loves sweets, enjoys her new camera and adores her family!


----------



## kadesma

jkath,
always there with  recipe help and always willing to give a smile.

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

kadesma... always has a smile to share.  Thank you!!


----------



## texasgirl

pds is thoughtful and caring and always brings a smile to everyone.


----------



## Piccolina

Texas girl has a giant, carring heart. Yesterday she brightened my whole day when I was feeling a little blue {{{hugs}}}. (Plus she has the cutest puppy dog avatar!)

_*Texasgirl, these flowers are a thank-you for your PMs yesterday.*_


----------



## Maidrite

Jessica is just like a sister to me .........


----------



## texasgirl

Maidrite is a wonderful, caring friend and a loving husband that sees the good even in the bad. Your a great guy!!!


Thank you Jessica!! That means a lot to me!


----------



## pdswife

Texasgirl is a great cheerleader who
always it HERE to make us feel good!


----------



## texasgirl

The only time I'm NOT here, is when I'm asleep!

pds is a great friend to have and I wish I lived closer to Washington


----------



## pdswife

I wish Texasgirl lived closer to Washington too!
I can see us having some nice times together.


----------



## cara

pds is online right now...


----------



## texasgirl

I think, Cara's clock says, 9:25 pm { at the time of this post anyway }


----------



## Barbara L

Texasgirl has a heart as big as Texas!

 Barbara


----------



## texasgirl

Barbara is one of the sweetest people I've gotten to know.


----------



## cara

texasgirl was right with her post about the time ;o)


----------



## pdswife

Cara and her Frank are going to have a nice weekend together!


----------



## Barbara L

Pdswife helped me out by telling James to come pick me up at work!

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Barbara.. is waiting for James to come and pick her up.. I hope he shows up soon!


----------



## kadesma

pds,
makes all of us feel good about ourselves and brings a smile.

kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

kadesma is a great coach AND cheerleader!! Thank you!


----------



## cara

texasgirl had sweet potato casserrole for dinner yesterday...
was it good?


----------



## kadesma

We're having the casserrole tonight, yup, it's great 
Cara, always asks the best questions 

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

poor Kadesma.. has a dirty fridge...but, the boys had a blast making it that way!


----------



## Barbara L

Pdswife loves her honey of a husband!

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

And Barbara loves her hubby too!  Isn't it wonderful!!!


----------



## texasgirl

Barbara loves her maidrite husband!!


----------



## pdswife

Texas wrote me a very nice letter the other day!  Thanks Texas!!


----------



## texasgirl

{Your welcome!!}

pds is a great listener and has a great shoulder for a friend!


----------



## mudbug

TG has a kind heart and is always on the lookout for encouraging somebody.


----------



## kadesma

Our Mudbug, has a way with words and makes you feel good and can make you laugh and smile.

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Kadesma... has a bull and a large yard for it to run around in.
I think I'll come visit her but skip meeting her dangerous friend.


----------



## kadesma

Pds would be the best house guest..lots of fun and nice to have around..
And we won't make her cross the pasture where ol toro is 

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

lol.  Kadesma is looking out for my poor bottom which el toro is sure to hit! ( it's a large target)


----------



## Barbara L

Pdswife is getting ready to watch the new episode of LOST, which is about Mr. Echo tonight.  

 Barbara


----------



## cara

Barbara is very much loved by her James ;o)


----------



## pdswife

and Cara is loved just as much
by her dear Frank!


----------



## cara

Yesssss!!!  

pds used the DC Offline time to clean up and feed her chicken and to get something in the household done ;o)


----------



## pdswife

Cara kept me company yesterday while DC was having it's problems.  She showed me a news item about a HUGE boat stuck on the road.

It was fun!


----------



## texasgirl

pds better get to the store so she can have pizza with us.


----------



## funny

*hi*

Enjoy thats pizza, because i have not had pizza in months


----------



## pdswife

texasgirl said:
			
		

> pds better get to the store so she can have pizza with us.




I'm trying!  I'm trying.  Life is slowing me down. ( life's name is HUBBY!)


----------



## texasgirl

pds needs to tell hubby that he better sit down and behave, so he can have dinner tonight


----------



## cara

Texasgirl is surely not half as tired as I am....


----------



## texasgirl

I KNOW I'm not 1/2 as tired as cara. It's only 4:16 pm here. Isn't time for cara to go to bed?


----------



## cara

texasgirl is right.... almost half eleven here.... I will be away soon ;o)


----------



## kadesma

Cara gives up good pillow time just to visit with us, she's a sweetie... 

kadesma


----------



## Dove

kadesma had a very nice Anniversery..she deserves a nice dinner out.

She is sure getting tired of running..trying to catch up with Paul and I. Yes, 51 years is a long time but I wouldn't have it any other way. ( should I count the 5 years or so we dated to???LOL )


----------



## kadesma

Marge, our DC grandma, she is much loved and we'd be lost without her here with us.

kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

kadesma is always such a wonderful listener and is ready to help and give advise when needed!!


----------



## jkath

Texas wants the Seahawks to play in the Superbowl!


----------



## cara

jkath rather goes shopping than do some exercise


----------



## texasgirl

jkath said:
			
		

> Texas wants the Seahawks to play in the Superbowl!


I really just wanted them to beat the redskins  You, the cowboy's and redskins rivalry goes back to the beginning of football. Plus, I don't like Joe Gibbs. I want Steeler's to go, but, I don't think they will get past those Colt's.

Cara stays up too late for me my bedtime is 8:30pm.


----------



## cara

texas' time goes different, that's why she thinks I stay up late..


----------



## pdswife

Cara always has nice things to say about people.  
I'm glad she part of the group!


----------



## cara

pds is a great win for us, too!


----------



## kadesma

So is Cara..our gal with the beautiful avatar 

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Kadesma has made me very hungry for baked squash.
She has great recipes!


----------



## cara

pds is sleeping right now - I hope ;o)


----------



## pdswife

I prbly was Cara.  I'm a good sleeper. lol

Cara.. fun to play games with!
Fun to chat with and nice to know.


----------



## texasgirl

pds alway's has something nice to say!!


----------



## pdswife

Texas just left us all a nice message.  Thanks TG!


----------



## cara

pds is very active in this game... I have no idea about anything new to say about her..


----------



## kadesma

Cara, always has something to say that makes us feel good.

kadesma


----------



## cara

Kadesma wants to play with Maidrite ;o)


----------



## pdswife

Cara and Frank 
will have a great weekend together
unless.... he has to go to the farm again.


----------



## cara

pds is right.. 
we travel together to Münster, Westfalen... Frank studied there and tomorrow is a meeting of his student's fraternity...


----------



## pdswife

Ahhh goood!   A weekend away will make you both feel wonderful!
Have fun!!!


----------



## cara

pds tried to get away from coffee


----------



## pdswife

pds is hating being away from coffee... lol.

Cara is a good friend to have.  Thank you Cara for being
so nice all the time.


----------



## cara

I'm just as nice as pds is to me ;o)
but I enjoy spending my time here


----------



## mudbug

pds, cara, kadesma, and TG play this game so often recently (sweetly, of course) that no one else can get in.........

let's hear it for kitchenelf, who has been away MUCH too long!


----------



## pdswife

Yeah!!! Kitchenelf!!!!!! come back!! we need you!!!!!


----------



## texasgirl

mudbug said:
			
		

> pds, cara, kadesma, and TG play this game so often recently (sweetly, of course) that no one else can get in.........
> 
> let's hear it for kitchenelf, who has been away MUCH too long!


 
Mudbug is a sweatheart that is always here to help!!


----------



## texasgirl

pdswife said:
			
		

> Yeah!!! Kitchenelf!!!!!! come back!! we need you!!!!!


 
pds is right, we all miss kitchenelf!!!


----------



## kadesma

Texas,
always cheers us one,making us feel great.

kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

kadesma is a great mom and wife and just as great as a friend!


----------



## kadesma

Texas,
one heck of a tamale queen   Never afraid to jump in and try things.

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Kadesma!!!
Worlds best grandma to Olivia and all the boys!!


----------



## Piccolina

Our dear friend Pdswife is in need of massive hugs and support right now


----------



## kadesma

Piccolina,
always comes to our rescue..She is one wonderful friend.

kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

kadesma has a new name on her signature!


----------



## cara

Texasgirl is always friendly and has a nice word about everyone


----------



## texasgirl

Cara had a fun weekend!!


----------



## cara

Texasgirl likes 80's music


----------



## pdswife

Cara wants to have a pet to love but.. her apartment rules say  "NO"...


----------



## Piccolina

Pdswife lives in the same time zone as my parents


----------



## cara

and piccolina in the same as I.. or not?

edit: Nonsense.. she is one hour behind


----------



## pdswife

lol.. this time Cara got her time clock messed up a little...!


----------



## cara

pds is wrong.. I just mixed Ireland with Italy ;o)


----------



## pdswife

lol.. cara is making me laugh again.  What a great way to start the morning.


----------



## cara

pds wakes up when I think of going to bed for the first time today...


----------



## TXguy

cara has a cute little doggie avatar.


----------



## pdswife

We've missed Txguy and his sisters!
Where oh where have they been?


----------



## Piccolina

Pdswife is making an awesome dinner (check it out in the "James Bond" thread). I bet it will be fantastic, Paul is lucky to have you as a chef!


----------



## pdswife

Thank you!!!!

Jessica
has had the flu... lets hope she gets better very very soon!


----------



## kadesma

Pds,
always there to make us feel better.

kadesma


----------



## cara

when Kadesma describes her meals my mouth is always watering ))

TXGuy, that is NOT a dog in my avatar ;o))


----------



## kadesma

Cara,
plays a good game and is fun to have here.

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Kadesma has four very special grandbabies who
love her more than anything!


----------



## jkath

pds is having the cocktail party of the century on April 1st...I hear we're all invited, so long as we bring a muscular man, a bartender, a bouncer and some booze.


----------



## pdswife

lol... Jkath forgot to mention that who ever has the apron at that time 
has to wear it for the entire evening.


----------



## kadesma

Pds,
joins happily in our games and is a friend to all.

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Kadesma loves everyone as much as I do.


----------



## Piccolina

Pdswife is going to throw a terrific cocktail party


----------



## pdswife

PIccolina and Tony would be fun to have 
at a party!  Wanna come to America?


----------



## cara

Pds is still sleeping.. I think..


----------



## kadesma

Cara, watches over all of us with caring eyes.


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Kadesma has a million recipes that make all our mouths water.


----------



## kimbaby

pds has such a sense of humor...


----------



## cara

Kimbaby prepares her burges with GF..


----------



## kadesma

Cara,
always fun to play games with.


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Kadesma ... what else can be said??  SHE's GREAT!!!!


----------



## kimbaby

pds-really good at games.


----------



## pdswife

Kim is fun to play those games with.  She's always quick to respond.


----------



## kimbaby

thank you pds, your so nice to say that about me.


----------



## pdswife

You're very welcome.  I'm glad you joined the group!


----------



## texasgirl

I'll bet...that pds is a lot of fun to hang out with, even to just talk about everyday things.


----------



## pdswife

Thank you texas you always make me feel good!


----------



## texasgirl

Your very welcome. I'm thankful that I have you as a friend here!!


----------



## luvs

tex is sending the traveling apron to me when it's our turn.


----------



## pdswife

Luvs is on her way to becoming the worlds best chef!


----------



## funny

pdwife is a nice person


----------



## kimbaby

funny,I haven't met you yet,how are you?


----------



## funny

Iam fine 
my avatar is my three years old son


----------



## pdswife

and a cute son he is!

Thanks for starting this Funny!


----------



## kimbaby

Hi pds how are you today?


----------



## pdswife

I'm GREAT!
Thanks for asking Kim.  How are you??


----------



## kimbaby

I am doing very good actually...


----------



## Piccolina

Kimbaby is a fairly new member who has taken to our DC family like a fish to water! And we're delighted to have her here


----------



## pdswife

Piccolina sent me some beautiful postcards of Ireland.  THANK YOU AGAIN!!!


----------



## Piccolina

Pdswife sent me Nilla wafers from the USA - thank-you again! 


(BTY, we totally have to instant message one of these days.)


----------



## pdswife

lol.. I'm here where are you?


----------



## Piccolina

pdswife said:
			
		

> lol.. I'm here where are you?


Lol, more than fair enough, I'm guilty as charged  Usually on the computer in snippets so I don't always have my messanger on - sorry. And now I've got about 1/2 to whip up din-dins before DH gets home....Let's try and cross pathes next week (or sooner)


----------



## pdswife

Sounds good!

I might be around..ya never know though, I might get a life outside of dc!  lololol

Jessica is always helpful and friendly to everyone.  It's great!


----------



## texasgirl

pdswife said:
			
		

> Sounds good!
> 
> I might be around..ya never know though, I might get a life outside of dc! lololol
> 
> Jessica is always helpful and friendly to everyone. It's great!


 
There's life outside of DC??? 
I think you've been reading too many horror books, pds!!

pds is always ready with a kind word.


----------



## pdswife

Texas is spending her vacation
making a pretty new room for herself.

I bet it'll be great when it's done.


----------



## kadesma

See, Pds, can always make ya feel like you can rule!!!!


kadesma


----------



## cara

kadesma was the last for a long time to post here


----------



## pdswife

Cara just started a very fun posting again.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I want Doritos. Anyone want to send me a bag?


----------



## kimbaby

I would but by the time they got to you they would be crumbs... LOL


----------



## Michelemarie

kimbaby sent me valentines day karma - such a sweetie!


----------



## pdswife

Michelemarie has two kids that she loves a lot.


----------



## cara

pds wants to invite everyone to Issy


----------



## pdswife

cara is one of the first on my list of invites!  Hurry cara... I saved the guest room just for you.


----------



## kimbaby

pds,how far is Issy from Longview,thats where my grandfather lives.
pds sure is nice to invite everyone to Issy


----------



## pdswife

LongView Washington?  It's about three and half hours.  Maybe a little less.


----------



## kimbaby

yes longview,Wa. sorry i for got to add the state...
ya know pds besides oregon WA. state is a beautiful state!
I went there when I was 11 seen mt. st. helens right after it erupted back in the 80's have 2 volcanic rocks as mementos(still)


----------



## pdswife

Washington and Oregon are both beautiful. I remember when the mt. blew.  I was drying my hair and all the power went off.  I was born in Oregon but have lived in Wa. since I was 8.  I call both places home.  I'm glad that Kim has visited Washington.  Now...if we can only convince her to visit again.


----------



## cara

I would really like to visit pds... but it's still expensive for just one week... maybe we can manage that with a bigger vacation next year..

pds is just inviting me, because she knows we can't come    



*okayokay* that's just a joke


----------



## TXguy

The little black doggie or kitty in Cara's avatar is soooo cute!


----------



## texasgirl

Txguy can't wait until tomorrow!! NASCAR!!


psst, cara's avatar is a BIG kitty, it's a black panther.


----------



## pdswife

Texasgirl just painted a pretty new room for herself! It's red and happy looking


----------



## kadesma

Pds,
always makes you feel what you've said or done was the best.


kadesma


----------



## cara

kadesma is such a warm hearted person  


Texguy, that is a panther


----------



## pdswife

cara... thinks the only reason I invited her is because I know she  can't come.... she is oh so wrong!!!!!


----------



## cara

pds doesn't know who she invites to her house


----------



## pdswife

lol... pds is very trusting.  Hi Cara...are you having a nice weekend?


----------



## cara

pds should not fear me ;o)

yes, thanks, wonderful so far... enjoy spending one we at home


----------



## pdswife

cara has cute little smilieys to use.   I love the one in the bath tub


----------



## cara

pds should search for nice one here


----------



## pdswife

Thank you!  Cara is nice to share her smiles.


----------



## cara

pds would share, too


----------



## pdswife

See... cara ... you are right again.  Cara seems to be correct about most things.


----------



## pdswife

Maybe you did mention it a time or two.


----------



## cara

pds could believe me


----------



## pdswife

didn't I mention that I was very trusting?  Since I am... I prbly could/should/would believe you.


----------



## cara

pds does good to believe the best in people


----------



## texasgirl

pds is very helpful to everyone!!


----------



## pdswife

Thank you Texas.  I wish I knew more so I could help more.  You're pretty great yourself!!


----------



## cara

pds knows quite a lot


----------



## kimbaby

Cara I like your avatar...


----------



## cara

kim, yours make me hungry - for summer ;o)


----------



## Jenny

Cara's signature reads like a sweet 'missing you' card!  and she shares a birthday w/ me dear old grandad!  (not year of course!!!)


----------



## cara

Jenny makes my departure for today easier - with a laugh on my lips ;o)
it's half one in the night and really time to go to bed *yawn*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Cara is going to sleep which makes me wonder if I should too.


----------



## cara

Sushi is most likely in bed right now


----------



## pdswife

at this point... cara may be thinking about waking up.  GOOD MORNING Cara!


----------



## cara

pds thinks of me before she goes to bed  
btw I was already on my way to work - but I was late today...


----------



## pdswife

Gee... some day ... Cara will teach me about international time!  lol.  Hope work was fun today!!


----------



## funny

is very helpful


----------



## pdswife

Is going to make a train cake for her son's 3rd bday!


----------



## cara

pda has already learned about german time  
It's not her fault I start working so early.....


----------



## pdswife

Pdswife feels sorry for cara because she has to work soooooo early in the morning!


----------



## cara

pds is soooo good to me!!!!


----------



## pdswife

and cara always makes me smile!


----------



## texasgirl

pds is always there to lend a helping hand and a shoulder!!


----------



## pdswife

Texas is sad today but... .she will do something to make herself feel better!!!


----------



## texasgirl

pds is right. I just have to find what that is.


----------



## pdswife

How about treating yourself to dinner or  a movie? A stop at the local book store and a coffee? A bunch of pretty flowers for your new room? A new music cd  or a nice walk   in the park?


----------



## cara

pds' ideas are great!


----------



## texasgirl

pdswife said:
			
		

> How about treating yourself to dinner or a movie? A stop at the local book store and a coffee? A bunch of pretty flowers for your new room? A new music cd or a nice walk in the park?


 
Wish I could 

Cara is a caring person that likes to help!!


----------



## cara

I've learned that from Texasgirl.... and the rest here


----------



## pdswife

Cara is spending her evening playing the question game with Kim and I.


----------



## cara

pds shares her day with us ;o)


----------



## pdswife

Cara is fun and nice and I have enjoyed getting to know a little bit about her


----------



## cara

pds  is always soo curious - but that is not bad, that's the way you get to known about other people and countries


----------



## pdswife

I'm sorry... do I ask too many questions???


----------



## cara

isn't it the target of this game?
(no, you are definetly not  )


----------



## pdswife

Good night kind girl. Sleep well and dream sweet.  Yes.. I mean it.!


----------



## cara

lost the game - it's person above, not question... *gg*

pds is so friendly and I wish her a nice day!


----------



## pdswife

It's easy to get confused when you're playing all three games at once.


----------



## cara

pds is so right - again


----------



## pdswife

Cara is the one that is always right!! lol!!!


----------



## cara

pds is the one with still a day in front - but I will go now.. really.. Frank's already complaining... have a nice day!!!


----------



## pdswife

You too!  Good night!


----------



## kadesma

Pds, takes good care of us, she even tucks us ito bed 

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Kadesma, always makes my heart happy.


----------



## grumblebee

pdswife is the queen of off topic chat and games threads!


----------



## Dove

Thank you Grumblebee for asking about my little dog.


----------



## cara

Dove is a warmhearted and helpful person


----------



## Piccolina

Cara is lucky, she lives in a country that makes some amazing types of sausage and some awesome deserts!


----------



## Alix

Piccolina is so cheerful I always smile when I read her posts. And she is Canadian!


----------



## Piccolina

Alix has the most beautiful avatar of a pile of lushious, ripe bluberries. I bet they are sweet, just like she is


----------



## kadesma

Piccolina, as beautiful as her avatar, with warmth and kindness for all.

kadesma


----------



## grumblebee

I'm assuming that Cade, Ethan, Carson, and Olivia are your kids? I think those are great names! Very unique and Olivia is such a pretty name...


----------



## mish

grumblebee - Although you are new to the forum, I feel like I almost know you.  Have enjoyed exchanging giggles and swapping recipes.  Warm and fun.  (Pretty soon we'll have some clothes -- um avatars  )


----------



## cara

it's mish's birthday today!


----------



## texasgirl

cara lives in a beautiful place. Lots of big lovely old buildings!!


----------



## pdswife

Texas needs to post some new photos of her doggies.  It's been a long time since we've heard or seen them.


----------



## cara

pds should do some work not spending her day at DC ;o)


----------



## pdswife

lololololol.
Cara should know that sometime today I have to 

do the dishes, dry the white clothes, vacuum the livingroom, make zucchini bread, feed the chickens, dry some apples, make some dinner and clean two bathrooms.....


----------



## kadesma

Pds,
super wife and super friend 

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

add super grandma to the list and you'd be talking about Kadesma instead of pdswife!


----------



## cara

pds seems to be always online


----------



## pdswife

Cara... is nice to notice that I'm always here. 

( DC is almost always up on my computer... but, I'm not always sitting here. lol)


----------



## cara

pds has wonderful red hair ( Frank likes red hair... ;o)) )


----------



## pdswife

Thank you frank!

Cara just shared a wonderful piece of chocolate with me.  Thank you!!!!


----------



## cara

it was Milka Crackle chocolate ;o))
pds still doesn't know what to have for dinner


----------



## pdswife

Cara is right again... I can't decide between  oven fried chicken or ordering a pizza.


----------



## cara

pds should go to bed now.. she is very tired...


----------



## kadesma

good job Cara, you look after us all so well  

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Just like Kadesma looks after her family.


----------



## cara

pds has lovely chicken


----------



## pdswife

Cara has a lovely hubby


----------



## cara

pds should go to bed!


----------



## pdswife

lol... cara... pds just woke up.. but... if you really think I should go back for a nap I'd be glad to.


----------



## cara

you didnt't sleep at the time of the post ;o))
but why not take a nap?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know my son was on his way over?


----------



## cara

how old is he (Dave is his name??)?


----------



## pdswife

Cara... wants to know about my son.. that makes me feel good.

David is 21 almost 22.  
He likes to be called Dave but.. his birth certificate says DAVID ANTHONY...


----------



## cara

pds also got the game wrong ;o))


----------



## pdswife

Cara is good at pointing out my mistakes... thank you!  lol... what would I do with out you?


----------



## cara

pds could live without me.... I'm sure!
I did the same mistake ;o)


----------



## pdswife

I could... but  DC wouldn't be as fun.  Cara is one of the people who make DC a good place.


----------



## cara

pds makes me flushing (?)


----------



## pdswife

lol.. makes me blush... 

I only speak the truth.  I'm sure everyone else would agree.


----------



## kadesma

I agree, and Pds,is always truthful and kind.

kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

kadesma needs to post a picture of her and MR. kadesma!!


----------



## pdswife

texas has a great idea about Kadesma!!


----------



## cara

pds emptied her mailbox


----------



## pdswife

Cara is going to see her MIL at the farm this weekend... she'd rather stay home though.  

Have some fun Cara!!


----------



## cara

pds' amount of posts grows and grows


----------



## buckytom

cara ist meine freunde deutsche, and tolerates my poor greman.


----------



## pdswife

Bucky 
makes me laugh!
and there's nothing better
than that.


----------



## cara

pds is Topposter by now


----------



## funny

has got 1,683 posts


----------



## texasgirl

Funny had some beautiful snow falling.


----------



## cara

texasgirl can be soo lucky... she didn't have a real winter this winter


----------



## kadesma

Cara,
one of the best game player and the best as a friend


kadesma


----------



## cara

kadesma, one of the last remains here ;o)

(I'll try to work more on the recipes...)


----------

